# Seiko 7A28-7049 Vintage Chronograph



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey gang,

Just picked this one up on the bay. 40mm case size and 22mm lugs?

Dang rare and Wasn't cheap but in good nick, it's probably ok price:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160420216479

What do the experts say?


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow, bit expensive for me I'd say. I've been after one for a while but they've been going for about the same condition as that one at around Â£100 for the past couple months. I finally bagged myself one last week at Â£70 with a scratched bezel but I'm just not prepared to the prices they've been at recently, especially since most are in the US and require postage & duty 

That does look to be in good condition but I'd say it's still a bit pricey, at least you don't have to worry about shipping costs


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes probably a bit over odds BUT should be ready to go at TZ 92%.

This way I don't have to chase down a new crystal, bezel and case refinish which probably take up the $100 difference...

I agree with you that shipping/customs can bugger things up as well.

We'll see when it lands here next week :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't claim to be any kind of expert on 7A28's ....

but from the seller's photographs, it looks a clean, tidy and correct example to me.

The 7A28-7049 isn't actually that rare, in my experience - they come up quite frequently in my eBay searches ....

.... when I'm looking for poorly described 7A38's !! The 7A38-7070 (Day/date equivalent model) is much scarcer.

But with any vintage divers, lightly worn condition and originality are always the most important considerations,

and it's those nice examples which are often the hardest to find.

You may have possibly paid a little 'over the odds' for it, but that was your choice.

That's what eBay 'Buy-it-Now's are all about - the gratification of 'instant purchase' ....

as opposed to putting it on your watching page, bidding .... and possibly losing the auction.

Although I haven't bought many myself, I've watched most ebay auctions over the last 12 months ....

and nice examples of Seiko 7A28 / 7A38 'Divers' variants appear to be achieving stronger and stronger prices.

IIRC, there was a mint boxed 7A28-7049 which sold on eBay in USA fairly recently for over $400 ....

But the highest I've personally seen was a mint-ish (black chrome) 7A38-7080 which went for $489 last August. :shocking:

Heck - even Franken versions of 7A38 Divers seem to be making strong money lately - even when I flag them ! 

Having said all that ....

It probably wouldnâ€™t be a good idea for you to scroll back through the seller's feedback (as a buyer)

.... on the off-chance of finding what price he might have paid for it.

Your watch's seller 'JR' is establishing himself as a dealer in vintage Seikos, both on eBay and SCWF.

His philosophy appears to be quite straight-forward (and as a business ethic, absolutely correct).

Buy 'em cheap; expend minimal effort on them; mark 'em up, and move 'em on - as fast as possible.

Thereby not forming any attachment to them - a mistake I frequently make with 7A38's myself. :blush:

Hereâ€™s a recent example (though Iâ€™m not saying your purchase is necessarily a parallel).

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280479955948 (ended 22nd March - Purchased for $61.00)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160417722904 (resold 27th March - as a Buy-it-Now $129.95)

Conveniently, photos have been removed from the Buy-it-Now listing. Trust me - it was exactly the same 7A38-7029.









The serial numbers matched. What's more, in making 100% fast profit, 'JR' didn't even bother replacing the scratched crystal. 

And what do you make of this ? Your same watch appears to have previously sold (for $232.00) on 27th March. :lookaround:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160417723245


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Very nice research, Seiko !!

I could not see in past history where the seller had purchased my Seiko he had sold me. And actually, it's OK if he bought low and sold high. WE all do it and it's OK.

Going through the seller's past purchase history, he bought some Seiko at good prices and some not so good.

At least not low enough price so there is a vig enough to make any money.

Of a more of a concern to me is the fact the Seiko was sold earlier March for $235 and re-listed and sold to me for $250.

I have e-mailed the seller and asked what is up...It may be just a deadbeat bidder as a reason for the re-listing. Who knows and the bottom line is who cares?

Once I get the Seiko home and it's as described, I'm happy and will move on. I will have a nice, clean 7a28-7049 that needs nothing. If I paid less, there is a good chance it would need a new crystal, bezel, case re-finish or movement service. Then I'm sending the watch off someplace for service and there goes any money I just saved.

IF it is not as described, I file a SNAD claim with Paypal and get my $$$ back.

When buying any vintage watch, I try to buy the cleanest, most original example I can afford. The fun and education is in the chase of a particular vintage example. BUT to a point. I can't live on ebay to hope and try to find a particular model at rock bottom price. So when a model comes up in good nick at a reasonable price, I'll jump at a BIN price rather than make a bid and wait...

I'll update once I hear back from the seller and once I receive the Seiko in good order !!

Makes my $250 bid look better and better


















> Oh well, you can't win 'em all - not that anybody should have wanted to win this 7A38 Franken.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/...em=280485498778
> 
> ...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

watchking1 said:


> Very nice research, Seiko !!


My pleasure.  You have a PM. :wink2:


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hereâ€™s a recent example (though Iâ€™m not saying your purchase is necessarily a parallel).

http://cgi.ebay.com/...em=280479955948 (ended 22nd March - Purchased for $61.00)

http://cgi.ebay.com/...em=160417722904 (resold 27th March - as a Buy-it-Now $129.95)

Conveniently, photos have been removed from the Buy-it-Now listing. Trust me - it was exactly the same 7A38-7029.









The serial numbers matched. What's more, in making 100% fast profit, 'JR' didn't even bother replacing the scratched crystal.









Spot on Paul! I bought this watch(7A38 7029). Wish I had seen the original auction and saved $70







Was not really sure what to pay for one of these and thought it seemed reasonable for less than Â£95 delivered! Did I pay too much? Saying that I'm really pleased with the watch which after cleaning is in absolutely great shape, although as you said it needs a crystal..(any suggestions on p/n much appreciated) Hats of to jr, 100% profit, good description and quickly sent to with no duty to pay either


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> Spot on Paul! I bought this watch(7A38 7029). Wish I had seen the original auction and saved $70
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the price you paid for a 7A38-7029 in that condition was fairly reasonable, Paul.

The previous auction sale price of $61 would have been something of a bargain buy.

I was going to have a punt at it myself (and probably would have beaten JR's bid) ....

But the seller 'omahaauctions' wouldn't accept bids from non-US bidders.

I messaged them through eBay, and they didn't even bother responding. 



Paul66 said:


> with no duty to pay either


I presume you're in the USA, Paul ?

You can get a replacement crystal from Jules Borel in Kansas.

Seiko p/n is 310W62GN00. I've ordered one from them before, myself. Costs about $10.

Now I tend to use Sternkreuz hardened mineral glass replacements - and recommend them.

Their p/n for a 31.00mm Ã˜ x 1.5mm thick flat round is MSM 310 - they're a bit cheaper.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> No, the price you paid for a 7A38-7029 in that condition was fairly reasonable, Paul.


Here's a 7A38-7020 (European model of 7A38-7029) in similar condition (but with a chrono fault) on eBay Germany:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270554840388 .... sold yesterday, for an almost identical price (Euros), through bidding.


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > No, the price you paid for a 7A38-7029 in that condition was fairly reasonable, Paul.
> ...


Thanks Paul, you've made me feel abit better about the price! I,m not in the US, I,m in England and jr kindly marked the pakage as gift and low value, saving me some duty tax! I took your advice and ordered from cousins last time, they are very good and my 7270 is looking nice now(thanks again for the help there)







. The small pusher circlips kept me busy for a while but the crown and crystal were a breeze! Luckily enough I ordered two crystals (MSM 310) so I already have a replacement for my 7029 then! Excellent news and thanks again for the info.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> Thanks Paul, you've made me feel a bit better about the price! I'm not in the US, I'm in England and jr kindly marked the package as gift and low value, saving me some duty tax! I took your advice and ordered from cousins last time ....


My pleasure, Paul. 

Sorry, I'd forgotten about those recent posts about your 7A38-7270 (in the Orient 7A38 thread). :blush:

Glad to see you've since updated your location on your profile.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Pukka Seiko crystal part number for the 31.00mm Ã˜ crystal for a 7A38-7270 is 310W62JN01.
> 
> Jules Borel suggest another 'generic' Seiko p/n as a replacement: 310W62GN00, but it's marginally thicker.
> 
> ...





Paul66 said:


> Luckily enough I ordered two crystals (MSM 310) so I already have a replacement for my 7029 then!


The difference in thickness between the original Seiko crystal p/n's 310W62JN01 and 310W62GN00 is approx. 0.1mm.

I forgot to mention in that earlier post that I also use Sternkreuz MSM310's on any 7A38-702x's needing new crystals.

So - Yes indeed you have a replacement already. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I think you need a little more practice in parsing / copying and pasting quotes, Paul. :rofl:

Hint - be a little more careful which portions you delete - and try a 'preview' before posting.


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I think you need a little more practice in parsing / copying and pasting quotes, Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right Paul, I havn't quite got the hang of it just yet!







Never been a forum poster before so going to take a while to get it right!!!


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

And here is another that just sold in Germany for $271 usd similiar condition.

Receiving mine today and will update then after I run the chrono test !!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemnext&item=150429231901.html


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

watchking1 said:


> And here is another that just sold in Germany for $271 usd similiar condition.
> 
> Receiving mine today and will update then after I run the chrono test !!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemnext&item=150429231901.html





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> watchking1 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice research, Seiko !!
> ...


Told you that one was worth watching (as a comparison against your own purchase). :wink2:


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Got mine today too, and with no duty either  Great condition with only minor scratches on the bezel, wondering if I should even bother replacing it, hmms.

Strangely mine arrived with the chrono hands resetting to random numbers, easily fixed but I guess the seller didn't know how!


----------

